# What weapons sites are you buying from?



## Rabidpanda216 (Nov 10, 2008)

With all of the gun websites out there on the internet, I want to make sure I am buying from a reputable company. What better way to find that out than from people that have had good or bad experiences? I am looking to build my own AR-15, but any and all trustworthy gun sites (other than factory sites) would be appreciated.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 10, 2008)

www.bravocompanyusa.com 

They just about anything and everything you need to build, except the lowers, they are not an FFL, but everything else you need is their.  Great lineup of products and decent prices to boot. 

www.brownells.com   All the parts you'll ever need to build, repair, work, upgrade etc. 

Good Luck


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 10, 2008)

midwayusa.com


----------



## Ajax (Nov 10, 2008)

www.yellowcake4less.com


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 10, 2008)

that's like www.VBIED101.com


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 10, 2008)

I buy a lot of AR stuff from these guys. They front parts on over to Rock River Arms... and they have a contract with Wilson, using Wilson barrels almost exclusively... good people.

http://www.m-aparts.com/

Their website leaves a bit to be desired... but, if you call them, they will hook you up with whatever you need. 

I also use bravocompany as well... as stated earlier.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 11, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> www.bravocompanyusa.com
> 
> They just about anything and everything you need to build, except the lowers, they are not an FFL, but everything else you need is their.  Great lineup of products and decent prices to boot.
> 
> ...



I second the brownells rec. Fast service, good prices, easy to return stuff if you have any issues. Have not purchased much AR related stuff, but a lot of 1911 related stuff, and have always been happy with the company.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 11, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> I second the brownells rec. Fast service, good prices, easy to return stuff if you have any issues. Have not purchased much AR related stuff, but a lot of 1911 related stuff, and have always been happy with the company.




+1 :)


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 11, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> +1 :)



Some times they have the best price on a thing, some times they don't, but they ship quickly, return policy is no hassles at all, and they usually have everything in stock. Worth an extra few $$$ for the solid biz practices they do even if I can find the item a little cheaper some place else.

I like to sit and read through their phone book sized catalog likes it's a book. GF thinks I am crazy....


----------



## CAL (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up a couple Stag lower receivers today at www.stagarms.com (actually over the phone).  It was quick and the folks were very helpful.  They will ship in about two weeks to my FFL dealer.


----------



## Rabidpanda216 (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone bought an AR from Del-Ton, Inc? It's not RRA or Stag, but it seems halfway decent. And they have quite a selection of RRA internals and uppers.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

Just had a good experience purchasing a AK-101 clone from Atlantic Firearms in Maryland (www.atlanticfirearms.com). I dealt with a salesman named Blaine Bunting.

Also had a good recent experience purchasing a Galil clone from J&G sales in Prescot Arizona (www.jgsales.com). Dealt with a salesman named Eric.


----------

